# Caseking bietet ab sofort AMD-CPU-Bundles mit Kühler an [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Oktober 2010)

*Caseking bietet ab sofort AMD-CPU-Bundles mit Kühler an [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Caseking bietet ab sofort AMD-CPU-Bundles mit Kühler an [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Caseking bietet ab sofort AMD-CPU-Bundles mit Kühler an [Anzeige]


----------



## Jarafi (1. Oktober 2010)

*Caseking bietet ab sofort AMD-CPU-Bundles mit Kühler an [Anzeige]*

Finde ich sehr cool, manche würde ich sofort nehmen wenn ich Geld hätte


----------



## Maeximum30 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Caseking bietet ab sofort AMD-CPU-Bundles mit Kühler an [Anzeige]*

Ich finde die tollen ANgebote ja auch super, nur leider erinnert die PCGH immer mehr an einen Hardwareladen, oder Werbeplattform für Hardwareanbieter. 
Auf der Website an sich steht quasi fast nichts mehr über Hardware, aber viel Werbung, hier das Game dort der Kühler, dort das Gehäuse. 
Mir ist ja klar das Redakteure bezahlt werden müssen, aber wenn die Qualität einmal so stark leidet, ist es eher ein Armutszeugnis. 
Das einzige was man hier noch brauchen kann, ist das Forum, alles andere ist so lala. 
Verdient Ihr mit der Zeitung zu wenig ? Oder habt Ihr einfach zu viele Redakteure, so wie es jetzt ist, ist´s  a Schas


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Caseking bietet ab sofort AMD-CPU-Bundles mit Kühler an [Anzeige]*



Maeximum30 schrieb:


> Ich finde die tollen ANgebote ja auch super, nur leider erinnert die PCGH immer mehr an einen Hardwareladen, oder Werbeplattform für Hardwareanbieter.
> Auf der Website an sich steht quasi fast nichts mehr über Hardware, aber viel Werbung, hier das Game dort der Kühler, dort das Gehäuse.
> Mir ist ja klar das Redakteure bezahlt werden müssen, aber wenn die Qualität einmal so stark leidet, ist es eher ein Armutszeugnis.
> Das einzige was man hier noch brauchen kann, ist das Forum, alles andere ist so lala.
> Verdient Ihr mit der Zeitung zu wenig ? Oder habt Ihr einfach zu viele Redakteure, so wie es jetzt ist, ist´s  a Schas



Ich finde die Info eigentlich ziemlich spannend. Ehrlicherweise schreiben wir Anzeige drüber. Man hätte das auch als News machen können.

Aber wie man es macht.


----------



## zcei (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Caseking bietet ab sofort AMD-CPU-Bundles mit Kühler an [Anzeige]*



Maeximum30 schrieb:


> [...] quasi fast nichts mehr über Hardware, [...] dort der Kühler, dort das Gehäuse. [...]



Wiedersprichst dir ja leicht selber  Kühler und Gehäuse sehe ich auch als Hardware, frei nach Kluttens Motto: "Es ist alldas Hardware was weh tut, wenn du es an den Kopf kriegst"...

Aber ich find die Aktion von Caseking gut! Hoffentlich haben die bald soviel im Angebot dass die Preise nen bissl sinken und dann kann ich hier in Berlin die Sachen auch versandkostenfrei abholen


----------



## lol2k (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Caseking bietet ab sofort AMD-CPU-Bundles mit Kühler an [Anzeige]*

Coole Idee seitens Caseking und selbst die als *Anzeige* gekennzeichnete "News" ist interessant, da ich sowas in der Form noch bei keinem anderen Shop gesehen habe!


----------



## Pryde (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Caseking bietet ab sofort AMD-CPU-Bundles mit Kühler an [Anzeige]*



Maeximum30 schrieb:


> leider erinnert die PCGH immer mehr an einen Hardwareladen, oder Werbeplattform für Hardwareanbieter.



Den Gedanken hatte ich allerdings auch schon sehr oft.
Nur weil ich mich für Soft,- und Hardware interessiere, heisst das ja nicht, dass die Webseite so mit Werbung zugekleistert sein muss.

Zum Toppic: Interessiert mich eher weniger.


----------



## Maeximum30 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Caseking bietet ab sofort AMD-CPU-Bundles mit Kühler an [Anzeige]*



zcei schrieb:


> Wiedersprichst dir ja leicht selber  Kühler und Gehäuse sehe ich auch als Hardware, frei nach Kluttens Motto: "Es ist alldas Hardware was weh tut, wenn du es an den Kopf kriegst"...
> 
> Aber ich find die Aktion von Caseking gut! Hoffentlich haben die bald soviel im Angebot dass die Preise nen bissl sinken und dann kann ich hier in Berlin die Sachen auch versandkostenfrei abholen



Du hast schon recht, auch die Caseking Aktionen und Bundles finde ich genial, aber theorethisch könnte man auch einen Angebote Thread machen.... und nicht jedes mal die  Home Seite voll kleistern. 
Früher standen hier täglich interessante Dinger, heute hier ist das in Aktion, dort ist das Game in Aktion, dort bekommt man das Case verbilligt etc....
In der Zeitung das gleiche mindestens auf jeder 4 Seite ist Werbung.


----------

